# Impatiens repens



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Anyone try_ Impatiens repens_ in a vivarium? Have read that they do not flower as readily so will not self-seed all over the place--but, if the tank is bright and humid, this plant will take over the tank (like a bigger _Ficus pumila_). 

A pretty creeper from Sri Lanka, it may now be extinct in the wild. Any experience out there?

http://www.strangewonderfulthings.com/Impatiens_repens_7541.jpg


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

No experience with it, but love the look of the plant.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey george
I have that plant in my tanks. It can be quite a consumer!! I am constantly cutting it back by the fistful. 
I have seen it bloom once, early last spring. I have not figured out what i did to make it bloom. No seeding. Its a great plant, hard to kill. It has some nice colors and spreads very easy. I used to love it but now it takes over everything. Super pretty tho, im just over it. 
I just cut it all back last week but next time, ill save some for you.


----------

